# Xorg dies after package updates - unsupported device?



## Crotalus (Feb 13, 2017)

After updating several packages with `portmaster` I get errors trying to start `Xorg`. I don't know what packages were updated. Everything worked fine before the updates. I have reinstalled the package and get the same results. The video card is the same as before. At the rate I am going, I soon will not have any hair left.



```
xf86-video-nv-2.1.21_1         X.Org nv display driver

xorg-7.7_2                     X.Org complete distribution metaport
xorg-apps-7.7_2                X.org apps meta-port
xorg-docs-1.7.1,1              X.org documentation files
xorg-drivers-7.7_5             X.org drivers meta-port
xorg-fonts-7.7_1               X.org fonts meta-port
xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.7          X.Org 100dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.7           X.Org 75dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.7        X.Org Cyrillic bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.7     X.Org miscellaneous bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.7_1      X.Org TrueType fonts
xorg-fonts-type1-7.7           X.Org Type1 fonts
xorg-libraries-7.7_2           X.org libraries meta-port
xorg-macros-1.19.1             X.Org development aclocal macros
xorg-server-1.18.4,1           X.Org X server and related programs
```
The attached snip of the log file shows that my video card is not supported as shown in the file. Is this a problem with the updates?


```
root@Prometheus:/var/log # view Xorg.0.log
[  2097.997]
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[  2097.997] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[  2097.997] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p11 amd64
[  2097.997] Current Operating System: FreeBSD Prometheus 10.3-RELEASE-p11 FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p11 #0: Mon Oct 24 18:49:24
UTC 2016     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[  2097.997] Build Date: 12 February 2017  12:48:44PM
[  2097.997]
[  2097.997] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[  2097.997]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
[  2097.997] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[  2097.997] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Feb 12 14:44:07 2017
[  2097.998] (II) Loader magic: 0x802c20
[  2097.998] (II) Module ABI versions:
[  2097.998]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[  2097.998]    X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[  2097.998]    X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[  2097.998]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[  2097.998] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:10c3:196e:0877 rev 162, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/33
554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[  2097.998] (==) Using default built-in configuration (39 lines)
[  2097.998] (==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---
[  2097.998]    Section "Device"
[  2097.998]            Identifier      "Builtin Default nv Device 0"
[  2097.998]            Driver  "nv"
[  2097.998]    EndSection
[  2097.998]    Section "Screen"
[  2097.998]            Identifier      "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"
[  2097.998]            Device  "Builtin Default nv Device 0"
[  2097.998]    EndSection


GeForce 8400 SE, GeForce 8500 GT, GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 8300 GS,
        GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 8600M GS, GeForce 8400M GT,
        GeForce 8400M GS, GeForce 8400M G, Quadro NVS 140M, Quadro NVS 130M,

[  2098.003] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[  2098.003] (II) scfb: driver for wsdisplay framebuffer: scfb
[  2098.003] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[  2098.003] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 0.x)
[  2098.003] (--) using VT number 9

[  2098.021] (WW) NV: Ignoring unsupported device 0x10de10c3 (GT218 [GeForce 8400 GS Rev. 3]) at 01@00:00:0
[  2098.021] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[  2098.021] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
[  2098.021] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[  2098.021] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for scfb
[  2098.021] scfb trace: probe start
[  2098.021] (II) scfb(1): using default device
[  2098.021] scfb trace: probe done
[  2098.021] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[  2098.021] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
[  2098.021] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
[  2098.021] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[  2098.021] (EE) Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs        for all framebuffer devices
[  2098.021] (EE)
[  2098.021] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
         at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
[  2098.021] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[  2098.021] (EE)
[  2098.034] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

Does anybody have any idea what is causing this?


----------



## ASX (Feb 13, 2017)

```
NV: Ignoring unsupported device 0x10de10c3 (GT218
```
you card would be better supported from the nvidia-driver-340 package, instead of "nv" ... also may be "nv" is competing and conflicting with the nvidia module if installed.


```
(EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
```
This is a symptom of drmn.ko module not loaded, or your user is not a member of wheel or video groups.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 14, 2017)

```
kld_list="i915kms"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf actually fixed it for me (I had more or less the same framebuffer error). Never had a use for it (that I'm aware of) until the latest X upgrade, but oh well.

You can also try 
	
	



```
kld_list="i915kms drmn"
```
 to see if the /dev/dri error goes away.


----------



## xiljin (Feb 14, 2017)

DutchDaemon said:


> ```
> kld_list="i915kms"
> ```
> in /etc/rc.conf actually fixed it for me (I had more or less the same framebuffer error). Never had a use for it (that I'm aware of) until the latest X upgrade, but oh well.



I was seeing the same issue as Crotalus after updating the same packages, only difference is that I'm using an integrated intel GPU.

Adding i915kms and installing the xf86-video-intel package resolved it for me.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 14, 2017)

I also have an integrated Intel GPU, but xf86-video-intel was already installed here (and was apparently enough until yesterday).


----------



## forquare (Feb 14, 2017)

I seem to have been bitten by the same/similar issue:

```
[   987.878]
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[   987.878] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   987.878] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p7 amd64
[   987.878] Current Operating System: FreeBSD fbsd-bil 11.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p2 #0: Mon Oct 24 06:55:27 UTC 2016     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[   987.879] Build Date: 12 February 2017  11:42:41AM
[   987.879]
[   987.879] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[   987.879]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
[   987.879] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[   987.879] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Feb 14 14:36:10 2017
[   987.879] (II) Loader magic: 0x813b60
[   987.879] (II) Module ABI versions:
[   987.879]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[   987.879]    X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[   987.879]    X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[   987.880]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[   987.880] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 80ee:beef:0000:0000 rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/134217728, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[   987.880] (==) Using default built-in configuration (39 lines)
[   987.880] (==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---
[   987.880]    Section "Device"
[   987.880]            Identifier      "Builtin Default vboxvideo Device 0"
[   987.880]            Driver  "vboxvideo"
[   987.880]    EndSection
[   987.880]    Section "Screen"
[   987.880]            Identifier      "Builtin Default vboxvideo Screen 0"
[   987.880]            Device  "Builtin Default vboxvideo Device 0"
[   987.880]    EndSection
[   987.880]    Section "Device"
[   987.880]            Identifier      "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"
[   987.880]            Driver  "modesetting"
[   987.880]    EndSection
[   987.880]    Section "Screen"
[   987.880]            Identifier      "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0"
[   987.880]            Device  "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"
[   987.880]    EndSection
[   987.880]    Section "Device"
[   987.880]            Identifier      "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"
[   987.880]            Driver  "scfb"
[   987.880]    EndSection
[   987.880]    Section "Screen"
[   987.880]            Identifier      "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0"
[   987.880]            Device  "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"
[   987.880]    EndSection
[   987.880]    Section "Device"
[   987.881]            Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[   987.881]            Driver  "vesa"
[   987.881]    EndSection
[   987.881]    Section "Screen"
[   987.881]            Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
[   987.881]            Device  "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[   987.881]    EndSection
[   987.881]    Section "ServerLayout"
[   987.881]            Identifier      "Builtin Default Layout"
[   987.881]            Screen  "Builtin Default vboxvideo Screen 0"
[   987.881]            Screen  "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0"
[   987.881]            Screen  "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0"
[   987.881]            Screen  "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
[   987.881]    EndSection
[   987.881] (==) --- End of built-in configuration ---
[   987.881] (==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"
[   987.881] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vboxvideo Screen 0" (0)
[   987.881] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[   987.881] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vboxvideo Device 0"
[   987.881] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vboxvideo Screen 0".
        Using a default monitor configuration.
[   987.881] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0" (1)
[   987.881] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[   987.881] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"
[   987.881] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0".
        Using a default monitor configuration.
[   987.881] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0" (2)
[   987.881] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[   987.882] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"
[   987.882] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0".
        Using a default monitor configuration.
[   987.882] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (3)
[   987.882] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[   987.882] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[   987.882] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".
        Using a default monitor configuration.
[   987.882] (==) Automatically adding devices
[   987.882] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[   987.882] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[   987.882] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[   987.882] (==) FontPath set to:
        /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[   987.882] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[   987.882] (II) The server relies on devd to provide the list of input devices.
        If no devices become available, reconfigure devd or disable AutoAddDevices.
[   987.882] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[   987.882] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[   987.884] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   987.884]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[   987.884]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0
[   987.884] (==) AIGLX enabled
[   987.884] (II) LoadModule: "vboxvideo"
[   987.885] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vboxvideo_drv.so
[   987.885] (II) Module vboxvideo: vendor="Oracle Corporation"
[   987.885]    compiled for 1.17.0, module version = 1.0.1
[   987.885]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   987.885]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
[   987.885] (EE) module ABI major version (19) doesn't match the server's version (20)
[   987.885] (II) UnloadModule: "vboxvideo"
[   987.885] (II) Unloading vboxvideo
[   987.885] (EE) Failed to load module "vboxvideo" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
[   987.885] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[   987.885] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
[   987.885] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   987.885]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.18.4
[   987.885]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   987.885]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[   987.885] (II) LoadModule: "scfb"
[   987.886] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/scfb_drv.so
[   987.886] (II) Module scfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   987.886]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 0.0.4
[   987.886]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[   987.886] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[   987.886] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[   987.886] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   987.886]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 2.3.4
[   987.886]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   987.886]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[   987.886] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[   987.886] (II) scfb: driver for wsdisplay framebuffer: scfb
[   987.886] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[   987.887] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 549739036674.0)
[   987.887] (--) using VT number 9

[   987.888] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[   987.888] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
[   987.888] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[   987.888] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for scfb
[   987.888] scfb trace: probe start
[   987.888] (II) scfb(1): using default device
[   987.888] scfb trace: probe done
[   987.889] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[   987.889] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
[   987.889] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
[   987.889] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[   987.889] (EE) Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs        for all framebuffer devices
[   987.889] (EE)
[   987.889] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
         at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
[   987.889] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[   987.889] (EE)
[   987.890] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file
```

Doing what DutchDaemon and xiljin mentioned hasn't helped.  Although one difference is that I'm running in VirtualBox.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2017)

forquare said:


> ```
> [   987.885] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vboxvideo_drv.so
> [   987.885] (II) Module vboxvideo: vendor="Oracle Corporation"
> [   987.885]    compiled for 1.17.0, module version = 1.0.1
> ...


Rebuild emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions.


----------



## forquare (Feb 14, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Rebuild emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions.


Ah yes, I'd previously locked it so it wasn't updating.  Many thanks


----------



## Crotalus (Feb 14, 2017)

I have tried all of the above with the same results. Every thing was fine prior to the updates.

My display card is a "PNY GeForce 8400 GS" with 512mb of DDR2 memory. It has two monitor capabilities.

Here is my environment;


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2016 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p11 #0: Mon Oct 24 18:49:24 UTC 2016
    root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
CPU: AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor              (3492.50-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="AuthenticAMD"  Id=0x600f20  Family=0x15  Model=0x2  Stepping=0
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x3e98320b<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,MON,SSSE3,FMA,CX16,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,POPCNT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C>
  AMD Features=0x2e500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1ebbfff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,IBS,XOP,SKINIT,WDT,LWP,FMA4,TCE,NodeId,TBM,Topology,PCXC,PNXC>
  Structured Extended Features=0x8<BMI1>
  SVM: NP,NRIP,VClean,AFlush,DAssist,NAsids=65536
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 17179869184 (16384 MB)
avail memory = 16540880896 (15774 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <ALASKA A M I>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 6 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 6 core(s)
```

I was able to capture this at start of  `xorg;`


```
root@Prometheus:/etc # startx
xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.14473 does not exist
xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name "Prometheus:0" in "list" command
xauth: (stdin):1:  bad display name "Prometheus:0" in "add" command


X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p11 amd64
Current Operating System: FreeBSD Prometheus 10.3-RELEASE-p11 FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p11 #0: Mon Oct 24 18:49:24 UTC 2016     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 13 February 2017  04:53:42PM
Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Feb 14 09:59:17 2017
(==) Using default built-in configuration (39 lines)
scfb trace: probe start
scfb trace: probe done
(EE)
Fatal server error:
(EE) Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs        for all framebuffer devices
(EE)
(EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
         at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
(EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
(EE)
(EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
xinit: giving up
xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused
xinit: server error
xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name "Prometheus:0" in "remove" command
```

From `dmesg`


```
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xe000-0xe07f mem 0xfd000000-0xfdffffff,0xc0000000-0xcfffffff,0xd0000000-0xd1ffffff i
rq 24 at device 0.0 on pci1
vgapci0: Boot video device

vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
```

How do you specify the busIDs and what is it? vga0? vgapci0? I keep overlooking it at the X.Org Foundation site.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2017)

Crotalus said:


> How do you specify the busIDs and what is it?


You don't need to set it. 

Why are you using x11-drivers/xf86-video-scfb? Is that intentional or accidental?

I suggest you install and configure x11/nvidia-driver-340 (Should be the correct driver for a Geforce 8400).


----------



## Crotalus (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks to everybody for the suggestions. 

It now works. Thank you very much! But this what I did and I don't know what event was the fix.

I put kld_list="i915kms drmn" in the /etc/rc.conf file. Did not work by itself.

The driver x11/nvidia-driver-340 would not install. The port is marked "IGNORE: requires kernel source files in /usr/src". It did install and delete some ports. From output of `portmaster;`


```
===>>> Returning to dependency check for x11/nvidia-driver-340
===>>> Dependency check complete for x11/nvidia-driver-340

===>  Cleaning for nvidia-driver-340-340.101_1
===>  nvidia-driver-340-340.101_1 requires kernel source files in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver-340

===>>> make build failed for x11/nvidia-driver-340
===>>> Aborting update
```
From /var/log/messages shows what was updated.

```
Feb 14 10:42:21 Prometheus pkg-static: linux_base-c6-6.8_11 installed
Feb 14 10:44:04 Prometheus pkg: xorg-drivers-7.7_5 deinstalled
Feb 14 10:44:04 Prometheus pkg: xf86-video-scfb-0.0.4_4 deinstalled
```

I don't know where the xf86-video-scfb driver came from but it was deleted. Correct me if I am wrong, but if you have a driver software installed and there is no device for it, the only thing is that it takes up space on the hard drive?

Current packages;

```
xf86-input-keyboard-1.9.0_1    X.Org keyboard input driver
xf86-input-mouse-1.9.2_1       X.Org mouse input driver
xf86-video-ati-7.8.0,1         X.Org ati display driver
xf86-video-dummy-0.3.8         X.Org dummy display driver
xf86-video-intel-2.99.917.20170103 Driver for Intel integrated graphics chipsets
xf86-video-mach64-6.9.5_1      X.Org mach64 display driver
xf86-video-nv-2.1.21_1         X.Org nv display driver
xf86-video-openchrome-0.5.0_1  X.Org openChrome display driver
xf86-video-r128-6.10.2         X.Org r128 display driver
xf86-video-vesa-2.3.4_1        X.Org vesa display driver
```

I added the items to /etc/fstab as was recommended from the attempt to install the driver.

```
root@Prometheus:/etc # view /etc/fstab
# Device        Mountpoint      FStype  Options Dump    Pass#
/dev/ada0p2     /               ufs     rw      1       1
/dev/ada0p3     none            swap    sw      0       0
/dev/ada1s1     /storage1       ufs     rw      2       2
/dev/ada2s1     /storage2       ufs     rw      0       0
/dev/ada3s1     /storage3       ufs     rw      1       1
/dev/ada4s1     /storage4       ufs     rw      1       1
/dev/ada5s1     /storage5       ufs     rw      1       1
/dev/cd0        /cdrom          cd9660  rw,noauto 0     0
/dev/da0s1      /flash          msdosfs rw,noauto 0     0
fdesc           /dev/fd         fdescfs rw,       0     0
tmpfs       /compat/linux/dev/shm  tmpfs   rw,mode=1777    0       0
linprocfs   /compat/linux/proc  linprocfs         rw      0       0
proc            /proc           procfs  rw        0     0
//nobody@Phaedra/public /Phaedra_public smbfs rw,noauto -N  0  0
```

Thanks again. This something I didn't know if I could have rectified the problem without help.
`Kde` is messed up, that is another problem.


----------



## ASX (Feb 14, 2017)

you don't need to build the driver yourself, simply install it from FreeBSD repository:

```
pkg install nvidia-driver-340
```

later add `kld_list"nvidia"` to your rc.conf.

(the i915kms module is not for you, is for those who have intel integrated graphics).


----------



## Crotalus (Feb 14, 2017)

ASX said:


> you don't need to build the driver yourself, simply install it from FreeBSD repository:
> 
> ```
> pkg install nvidia-driver-340
> ...



There is no package available for an install.
To install the port:[/B] cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver-340/ && make install clean

A package is not available for ports marked as: Forbidden / Broken / Ignore / Restricted[/B]

PKGNAME: nvidia-driver-340


----------



## ASX (Feb 14, 2017)

hmmm ...  it look like available to me:


```
$ pkg search -r FreeBSD nvidia-driver-340
nvidia-driver-340-340.101      NVidia graphics card binary drivers for hardware OpenGL rendering
$
$ pkg roptions nvidia-driver-340
nvidia-driver-340 - ACPI_PM: off
nvidia-driver-340 - DOCS: on
nvidia-driver-340 - LINUX: on
nvidia-driver-340 - WBINVD: off
nvidia-driver-340 - ACPI_PM: off
nvidia-driver-340 - DOCS: on
nvidia-driver-340 - LINUX: on
nvidia-driver-340 - WBINVD: off
```

http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:10:amd64/latest/All/nvidia-driver-340-340.101_1.txz


----------



## ASX (Feb 14, 2017)

also, check your pkg config: `pkg -vv`


----------



## Crotalus (Feb 14, 2017)

ASX said:


> hmmm ...  it look like available to me:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I tried to retrieve it from the Fresh Ports.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2017)

There's nothing to retrieve from Freshports, it's just a convenient web based browser to the ports collection.


----------



## spectrum48 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi, I think I'm running into a similar problem, but I don't understand how to further diagnose it. I hope someone can help me to understand what's going on.

I'm running FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p11.
Module i915kms is loaded.
Module drmn is loaded (at least I think, I see drm2 among loaded modules).
xf86-video-intel is installed.

This is /var/log/Xorg.0.log with the error logged:


```
[  1188.963]
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[  1188.963] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[  1188.963] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p16 amd64
[  1188.963] Current Operating System: FreeBSD marinabsd 10.3-RELEASE-p11 FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p11 #0: Mon Oct 24 18:49:24 UTC 2016     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[  1188.964] Build Date: 12 February 2017  02:12:57AM
[  1188.964]  
[  1188.964] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[  1188.964]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
[  1188.964] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[  1188.964] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Feb 15 19:43:17 2017
[  1188.965] (II) Loader magic: 0x802c00
[  1188.965] (II) Module ABI versions:
[  1188.965]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[  1188.965]    X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[  1188.965]    X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[  1188.966]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[  1188.966] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0402:103c:2b34 rev 6, Mem @ 0xf7800000/4194304, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[  1188.966] (==) Using default built-in configuration (39 lines)
[  1188.966] (==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---
[  1188.966]    Section "Device"
[  1188.966]            Identifier      "Builtin Default intel Device 0"
[  1188.966]            Driver  "intel"
[  1188.966]    EndSection
[  1188.966]    Section "Screen"
[  1188.966]            Identifier      "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"
[  1188.966]            Device  "Builtin Default intel Device 0"
[  1188.966]    EndSection
[  1188.966]    Section "Device"
[  1188.966]            Identifier      "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"
[  1188.966]            Driver  "modesetting"
[  1188.966]    EndSection
[  1188.966]    Section "Screen"
[  1188.966]            Identifier      "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0"
[  1188.966]            Device  "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"
[  1188.966]    EndSection
[  1188.966]    Section "Device"
[  1188.966]            Identifier      "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"
[  1188.966]            Driver  "scfb"
[  1188.966]    EndSection
[  1188.966]    Section "Screen"
[  1188.966]            Identifier      "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0"
[  1188.966]            Device  "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"
[  1188.966]    EndSection
[  1188.966]    Section "Device"
[  1188.966]            Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[  1188.966]            Driver  "vesa"
[  1188.966]    EndSection
[  1188.966]    Section "Screen"
[  1188.966]            Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
[  1188.966]            Device  "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[  1188.966]    EndSection
[  1188.967]    Section "ServerLayout"
[  1188.967]            Identifier      "Builtin Default Layout"
[  1188.967]            Screen  "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"
[  1188.967]            Screen  "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0"
[  1188.967]            Screen  "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0"
[  1188.967]            Screen  "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
[  1188.967]    EndSection
[  1188.967] (==) --- End of built-in configuration ---
[  1188.967] (==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"
[  1188.967] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" (0)
[  1188.967] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  1188.967] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default intel Device 0"
[  1188.967] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0".
        Using a default monitor configuration.
[  1188.967] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0" (1)
[  1188.967] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  1188.968] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"
[  1188.968] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0".
        Using a default monitor configuration.
[  1188.968] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0" (2)
[  1188.968] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  1188.968] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"
[  1188.968] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0".
        Using a default monitor configuration.
[  1188.968] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (3)
[  1188.968] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  1188.968] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[  1188.968] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".
        Using a default monitor configuration.
[  1188.968] (==) Automatically adding devices
[  1188.968] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[  1188.968] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[  1188.969] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[  1188.975] (==) FontPath set to:
        /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[  1188.975] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[  1188.975] (II) The server relies on devd to provide the list of input devices.
        If no devices become available, reconfigure devd or disable AutoAddDevices.
[  1188.975] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[  1188.975] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[  1188.988] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1188.988]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[  1188.988]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0
[  1188.988] (==) AIGLX enabled
[  1188.988] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[  1188.990] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
[  1188.993] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1188.993]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 2.99.917
[  1188.993]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  1188.994]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[  1188.994] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[  1188.995] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
[  1188.996] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1188.996]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.18.4
[  1188.996]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  1188.996]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[  1188.996] (II) LoadModule: "scfb"
[  1188.996] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/scfb_drv.so
[  1188.997] (II) Module scfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1188.997]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 0.0.4
[  1188.997]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[  1188.997] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[  1188.997] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[  1188.998] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1188.998]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 2.3.4
[  1188.998]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  1188.998]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[  1188.998] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:
        i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,
        915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,
        Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
        GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43
[  1188.999] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics
[  1188.999] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics
[  1188.999] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics
[  1188.999] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[  1188.999] (II) scfb: driver for wsdisplay framebuffer: scfb
[  1188.999] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[  1188.999] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 0.x)
[  1188.999] (--) using VT number 9

[  1189.002] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[  1189.002] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
[  1189.002] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[  1189.002] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for scfb
[  1189.002] scfb trace: probe start
[  1189.002] (II) scfb(1): using default device
[  1189.002] scfb trace: probe done
[  1189.002] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[  1189.002] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
[  1189.002] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
[  1189.002] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[  1189.002] (EE) Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs        for all framebuffer devices
[  1189.002] (EE)
[  1189.002] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
         at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
[  1189.002] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[  1189.002] (EE)
[  1189.004] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

Thank you to everybody who can suggest me how to resolve this issue!


----------



## spectrum48 (Feb 15, 2017)

I couldn't include my dmesg in the previous post because of the 20.000 characters limit, so here it is.


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2016 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p11 #0: Mon Oct 24 18:49:24 UTC 2016
    root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU G1840 @ 2.80GHz (2793.59-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x306c3  Family=0x6  Model=0x3c  Stepping=3
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x4ddaebbf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,SDBG,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x21<LAHF,ABM>
  Structured Extended Features=0x2603<FSGSBASE,TSCADJ,ERMS,INVPCID,NFPUSG>
  XSAVE Features=0x1<XSAVEOPT>
  VT-x: (disabled in BIOS) PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 4040167424 (3853 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <HPQOEM SLIC-CPC>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  2
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <HPQOEM SLIC-CPC> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 550
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET3" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET4" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET5" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET6" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1808-0x180b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xf000-0xf03f mem 0xf7800000-0xf7bfffff,0xe0000000-0xefffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Haswell desktop GT1> on vgapci0
agp0: aperture size is 256M, detected 32764k stolen memory
vgapci0: Boot video device
xhci0: <Intel Lynx Point USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xf7d00000-0xf7d0ffff irq 16 at device 20.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
xhci0: Port routing mask set to 0xffffffff
usbus0 on xhci0
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
ehci0: <Intel Lynx Point USB 2.0 controller USB-B> mem 0xf7d17000-0xf7d173ff irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci0
hdac0: <Intel Lynx Point HDA Controller> mem 0xf7d10000-0xf7d13fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 19 at device 28.3 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xe000-0xe0ff mem 0xf7c00000-0xf7c00fff,0xf0000000-0xf0003fff irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci3
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: turning off MSI enable bit.
re0: ASPM disabled
re0: Chip rev. 0x4c000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
Copyright (c) 1992-2016 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p11 #0: Mon Oct 24 18:49:24 UTC 2016
    root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU G1840 @ 2.80GHz (2793.59-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x306c3  Family=0x6  Model=0x3c  Stepping=3
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x4ddaebbf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,SDBG,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x21<LAHF,ABM>
  Structured Extended Features=0x2603<FSGSBASE,TSCADJ,ERMS,INVPCID,NFPUSG>
  XSAVE Features=0x1<XSAVEOPT>
  VT-x: (disabled in BIOS) PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 4040167424 (3853 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <HPQOEM SLIC-CPC>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  2
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <HPQOEM SLIC-CPC> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 550
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET3" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET4" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET5" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET6" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1808-0x180b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xf000-0xf03f mem 0xf7800000-0xf7bfffff,0xe0000000-0xefffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Haswell desktop GT1> on vgapci0
agp0: aperture size is 256M, detected 32764k stolen memory
vgapci0: Boot video device
xhci0: <Intel Lynx Point USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xf7d00000-0xf7d0ffff irq 16 at device 20.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
xhci0: Port routing mask set to 0xffffffff
usbus0 on xhci0
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
ehci0: <Intel Lynx Point USB 2.0 controller USB-B> mem 0xf7d17000-0xf7d173ff irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci0
hdac0: <Intel Lynx Point HDA Controller> mem 0xf7d10000-0xf7d13fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 19 at device 28.3 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xe000-0xe0ff mem 0xf7c00000-0xf7c00fff,0xf0000000-0xf0003fff irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci3
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: turning off MSI enable bit.
re0: ASPM disabled
re0: Chip rev. 0x4c000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8251 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re0: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
re0: Ethernet address: 64:51:06:38:7d:fb
ehci1: <Intel Lynx Point USB 2.0 controller USB-A> mem 0xf7d16000-0xf7d163ff irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2 on ehci1
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
ahci0: <Intel Lynx Point AHCI SATA controller> port 0xf0b0-0xf0b7,0xf0a0-0xf0a3,0xf090-0xf097,0xf080-0xf083,0xf060-0xf07f mem 0xf7d15000-0xf7d157ff irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.30 with 4 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci0
ahciem0: <AHCI enclosure management bridge> on ahci0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz1: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xd0000-0xd0fff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
random: unblocking device.
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC221 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC221 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC221 (Analog)> at nid 23 and 24,27 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC221 (Analog 2.0+HP)> at nid 20,33 on hdaa0
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub0: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen0.1: <0x8086> at usbus0
uhub1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ses0 at ahciem0 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
ses0: <AHCI SGPIO Enclosure 1.00 0001> SEMB S-E-S 2.00 device
ses0: SEMB SES Device
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <WDC WD5000AAKX-60U6AA0 18.01H18> ATA8-ACS SATA 3.x device
cd0 at ahcich4 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <hp DVD-RAM GHC0N RL04> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device
cd0: Serial Number 447CD002723
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
ada0: Serial Number WD-WCC2E4CFJTYJ
ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 476940MB (976773168 512 byte sectors)
ada0: Previously was known as ad4
ada1 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <KINGSTON SV300S37A60G 580ABBF0> ATA8-ACS SATA 3.x device
ada1: Serial Number 50026B775203ADEC
ada1: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 512bytes)
ada1: Command Queueing enabled
ada1: 57241MB (117231408 512 byte sectors)
ada1: Previously was known as ad6
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1396794226 Hz quality 1000
Root mount waiting for: usbus2 usbus1 usbus0
uhub1: 17 ports with 17 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ugen2.2: <vendor 0x8087> at usbus2
uhub3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x8000, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.05, addr 2> on usbus2
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x8087> at usbus1
uhub4: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x8008, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.05, addr 2> on usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus2 usbus1
uhub4: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
ugen1.3: <CHICONY> at usbus1
ukbd0: <CHICONY USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 3> on usbus1
kbd2 at ukbd0
usb_alloc_device: set address 3 failed (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
Root mount waiting for: usbus2 usbus1
ugen1.4: <PixArt> at usbus1
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=3, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=3, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=3, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=3, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
ugen2.3: <Unknown> at usbus2 (disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada1s1a [rw]...
info: [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
re0: link state changed to DOWN
ums0: <PixArt USB Optical Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 4> on usbus1
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
re0: link state changed to UP
```

And finally, this is the output of `kldstat`:


```
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   38 0xffffffff80200000 17bc718  kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff81a11000 56c6     fdescfs.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff81a17000 7874d    i915kms.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff81a90000 5232a    drm2.ko
 5    4 0xffffffff81ae3000 2404     iicbus.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff81ae6000 1c5e     iic.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff81ae8000 1e2b     iicbb.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff81aea000 358d     ums.ko
 9    1 0xffffffff81aee000 3d128    linux.ko
10    2 0xffffffff81b2c000 683b     linux_common.ko
11    1 0xffffffff81b33000 37ae5    linux64.ko
```

Thanks again!


----------



## Crotalus (Feb 17, 2017)

I added the requested driver --> 
	
	



```
nvidia-driver-340-340.101_1    NVidia graphics card binary drivers for hardware OpenGL rendering
```
Drivers;

```
xf86-input-keyboard-1.9.0_1    X.Org keyboard input driver
xf86-input-mouse-1.9.2_1       X.Org mouse input driver
xf86-video-ati-7.8.0,1         X.Org ati display driver
xf86-video-dummy-0.3.8         X.Org dummy display driver
xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.4_7       X.Org fbdev display driver
xf86-video-intel-2.99.917.20170103 Driver for Intel integrated graphics chipsets
xf86-video-mach64-6.9.5_1      X.Org mach64 display driver
xf86-video-nv-2.1.20_7         X.Org nv display driver
xf86-video-openchrome-0.5.0_1  X.Org openChrome display driver
xf86-video-r128-6.10.2         X.Org r128 display driver
xf86-video-scfb-0.0.4_5        X.Org syscons display driver
xf86-video-vesa-2.3.4_1        X.Org vesa display driver
```
Loaded modules;

```
root@Prometheus:/boot # kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   25 0xffffffff80200000 17bc718  kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff819bd000 e13260   nvidia.ko
 3    2 0xffffffff827d1000 9af10    linux.ko
 4    3 0xffffffff8286c000 c128     linux_common.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff82a11000 56c6     fdescfs.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff82a17000 a7c0     tmpfs.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff82a22000 9faf     linprocfs.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff82a2c000 2ba8     uhid.ko
root@Prometheus:/boot #
```
The fstab is the same as above, no changes.

Now when I try to run xorg I get the following errors;

```
[  1380.861] (==) FontPath set to:
        /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[  1380.861] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[  1380.861] (II) The server relies on devd to provide the list of input devices.
        If no devices become available, reconfigure devd or disable AutoAddDevices.
[  1380.861] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[  1380.861] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[  1380.876] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[  1380.876]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[  1380.876]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[  1380.876] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  340.101  Thu Dec  1 15:15:16 PST 2016
[  1380.876] (II) LoadModule: "nv"
[  1380.876] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so
[  1380.876] (II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1380.876]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 2.1.20
[  1380.876]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  1380.876]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
[  1380.876] (EE) module ABI major version (19) doesn't match the server's version (20)
[  1380.876] (II) UnloadModule: "nv"       
[  1380.876] (II) Unloading nv
[  1380.876] (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
[  1380.876] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[  1380.876] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
[  1380.877] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1380.877]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.18.4     
[  1380.877]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  1380.877]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[  1380.877] (II) LoadModule: "scfb"
[  1380.877] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/scfb_drv.so
[  1380.877] (II) Module scfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1380.877]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 0.0.4
[  1380.877]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[  1380.877] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[  1380.877] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[  1380.877] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1380.877]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 2.3.4
[  1380.877]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  1380.877]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[  1380.877] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[  1380.877] (II) scfb: driver for wsdisplay framebuffer: scfb
[  1380.877] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[  1380.877] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 0.x)
[  1380.877] (--) using VT number 9

[  1380.891] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[  1380.891] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
[  1380.891] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[  1380.891] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for scfb
[  1380.891] scfb trace: probe start
[  1380.891] (II) scfb(1): using default device
[  1380.891] scfb trace: probe done
[  1380.891] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[  1380.891] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
[  1380.891] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
[  1380.891] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[  1380.891] (EE) Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs        for all framebuffer devices
[  1380.891] (EE)
```
I have been trying to fix the mismatch on the server without any luck. I did find on one of the Linux forums a fix that requires a change to the configuration file. Here is the code that is suggested;

```
Section "Server Flags"
            Option               "IgnoreABI" 
EndSection
```
However the consensus is that I don't need or even want to create a configuration file. My hair is disappearing very fast.

Any ideas what I am doing wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2017)

Create /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-nvidia.conf:

```
Section "Device"
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "nvidia"
EndSection
```

I also noticed this:

```
[  1380.876] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so
[  1380.876] (II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1380.876]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 2.1.20
[  1380.876]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  1380.876]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
[  1380.876] (EE) module ABI major version (19) doesn't match the server's version (20)
```

After you upgraded your machine did you rebuild/reinstall _all_ ports/packages? It looks like at least some of your packages are still from the previous version.

Edit: Sorry, the error is related to the version of X, not the OS. But it does look like some of the drivers/libraries haven't been updated.


----------



## ankscorek (Feb 19, 2017)

Awesome I faced the same issue ....tried setting `kern.securelevel=0`. It didnt work. Tried re-bulding few packages. But I sense `kld_list` will work. Try and get back here..

I tried the `kld_list="i915kms"` entry in `/etc/rc.conf`. It resulted in a big black screen. I had to return to my old rc.conf via single user mode.
Status is same as shown in Xorg.0.log in the thread.

I also reinstalled xorg and deleted xdm to manually start the X server. The result is still same that Xorg is unable to connect to any device. `pkg update && pkg upgrade` also done

Any suggestions please.


----------



## Crotalus (Feb 19, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Create /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-nvidia.conf:
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
> ...


This worked!  I did not update the OS version, just the ports. I believe that all of my ports are up to date as updating caused all of the problems. I did not find anything of significance in /usr/ports/CHANGES. 

Thanks! 

But I now have a serious problem with kde with mysql57 that I have to address.


----------



## ankscorek (Feb 20, 2017)

Crotalus said:


> This worked!  I did not update the OS version, just the ports. I believe that all of my ports are up to date as updating caused all of the problems. I did not find anything of significance in /usr/ports/CHANGES.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> But I now have a serious problem with kde with mysql57 that I have to address.


I dont have NVIDIA Card, simple integrated intel. I tried building xorg from ports but it is giving a perl error and then after sometime it doesnot build the port and reports conflict issues

Any Suggestions please


----------



## Farhan Khan (Feb 21, 2017)

Running into this same issue, my card is Intel. It worked just fine until a recent re-install.

As for others, my errors begin with:

```
Fatal server error:
(EE) no screens found(EE)
(EE)
```


----------



## Eric A. Borisch (Feb 21, 2017)

Everyone on this thread read the UPDATING notes from a 20170211 (a week and a half ago) right? About changes in auto-detection? Just "trying the easy things first".

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/UPDATING?revision=434496&view=markup#l66


----------



## ankscorek (Feb 21, 2017)

Farhan Khan said:


> Running into this same issue, my card is Intel. It worked just fine until a recent re-install.
> 
> As for others, my errors begin with:
> 
> ...


The solution is working for nvidia but as far as intel is concerned it is giving a big blank black screen.

I guess as per https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/UPDATING?revision=434496&view=markup#l66
intel driver to be purged and modesetting to be installed and the necessary ammendment to the `rc.conf`

it is working on nvidia whose xorg is

```
Section "ServerLayout"
Identifier     "X.org Configured"
Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/"
FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/"
FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/"
FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"
FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/"
FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
Load  "fb"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Identifier  "Keyboard0"
Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Identifier  "Mouse0"
Driver      "mouse"
Option    "Protocol" "auto"
Option    "Device" "/dev/ums0"
Option    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
Identifier   "Monitor0"
VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
Identifier   "Monitor1"
VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
Identifier  "Card0"
Driver      "nvidia"
BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
Identifier  "Card1"
Driver      "nvidia"
BusID       "PCI:8:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
Identifier "Screen0"
Device     "Card0"
Monitor    "Monitor0"
SubSection "Display"
Viewport   0 0
Depth     1
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
Viewport   0 0
Depth     4
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
Viewport   0 0
Depth     8
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
Viewport   0 0
Depth     15
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
Viewport   0 0
Depth     16
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
Viewport   0 0
Depth     24
EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
Identifier "Screen1"
Device     "Card1"
Monitor    "Monitor1"
SubSection "Display"
Viewport   0 0
Depth     1
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
Viewport   0 0
Depth     4
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
Viewport   0 0
Depth     8
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
Viewport   0 0
Depth     15
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
Viewport   0 0
Depth     16
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
Viewport   0 0
Depth     24
EndSubSection
EndSection
```
But not working on intel. The Xorg.0.log file says modesetting, vesa and scfb modules unable to load.

The pkg are installed. When I try to build them from ports 
	
	



```
make install
```
 is exiting with error


Any suggestions please


----------



## ankscorek (Feb 25, 2017)

I tried following this link https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/57839/ The status is still same

I am still getting the same error as above

Can someone suggest me something please


----------



## donxc (Feb 26, 2017)

Only thing worked for me was disable glx in xorg.conf section module, now I can load vesa again.


----------



## ankscorek (Feb 28, 2017)

donxc said:


> Only thing worked for me was disable glx in xorg.conf section module, now I can load vesa again.


There is no glx. glx has an old problem. tried vesa but still crashing


----------



## ankscorek (Mar 3, 2017)

The problem was not in the port. I was on FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE. I had to upgrade and make using the `synth` process. Now it is working fine. Posted from 
	
	



```
$ uname -r
11.0-RELEASE-p8
```
I guess more or less solved my issue.

Incase someone  can suggest any tweaks to my xorg.conf file, you are welcome

```
Section "ServerLayout"
Identifier     "X.org Configured"
Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/"
FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/"
FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/"
FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"
FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/"
FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/"
[CMD]FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/dejavu/"[/CMD]
EndSection

Section "Module"
Load  "glx"
[CMD]Load  "freetype"[/CMD]
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Identifier  "Keyboard0"
Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Identifier  "Mouse0"
Driver      "mouse"
Option    "Protocol" "auto"
Option    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
Option    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
Identifier   "Monitor0"
VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen" # [<bool>]
Identifier  "Card0"
Driver      "vesa"
BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
Identifier "Screen0"
Device     "Card0"
Monitor    "Monitor0"
SubSection "Display"
Viewport   0 0
Depth     1
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
Viewport   0 0
Depth     4
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
Viewport   0 0
Depth     8
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
Viewport   0 0
Depth     15
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
Viewport   0 0
Depth     16
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
Viewport   0 0
Depth     24
EndSubSection
EndSection
```

The two highlighted lines I had to manually add as it was reported by synth. Then `startx`reported no desktop found. I installed `xfce4` and now `startxfce4` works but `startx` still shows no desktop found.


```
$ xrandr
xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1280 x 1024, maximum 1280 x 1024
default connected 1280x1024+0+0 0mm x 0mm
   1280x1024      0.00*
   1024x768       0.00
   800x600        0.00
   640x480        0.00
```

Open to suggestions please.

Ok after going through few more documents I realised my card was supporting 1366x768 whereas I was only getting 1280x1024

So I followed the undermentioned steps

Install `xf86-video-intel`

Make a file  `/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-intel.conf` and edit as


```
Section "Device"
Identifier "Card0"
Driver     "intel"
# BusID    "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection
```

enable the intel module in `/etc/rc.conf` as

```
kld_list="i915kms.ko"
```

`reboot`, login  and `startxfce4`

There you can see



```
$ xrandr
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1366 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192
VGA1 connected 1366x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 408mm x 255mm
   1366x768      59.86*+
   1280x1024     75.02    60.02
   1152x864      75.00
   1024x768      75.08    70.07    60.00
   832x624       74.55
   800x600       72.19    75.00    60.32    56.25
   640x480       75.00    72.81    66.67    60.00
   720x400       70.08
```

Posted from

```
$ uname -r
11.0-RELEASE-p8
```

If any one finds this useful please feel free to comment


----------



## Datapanic (Mar 5, 2017)

I ran into this problem too with my ASRock E3C226D21 system board and its built-in ASPEED AST2300 Graphics Controller.  I found two was to fix it.  The quick fix was to remove the


```
kern.vty="sc"
```
in my /boot/loader.conf file and let the default be "vt" (in FreeBSD 11).

The second way is to keep `kern.vty="sc"` in my /boot/loader.conf and then run `Xorg -configure` and update my xorg.conf file with proper entries for the display - they were missing before.

The link Eric provided to the UPDATING info was useful.  I guess some graphic controllers need more in the xorg.conf than what the line says in updating: "This should minimize the need for xorg.conf files."


----------



## bufyanam (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm on 10.3 and have xf86-video-intel installed, I have Intel video card, before these packages updates, Xorg is running fine with no problems, 
after update then Xorg couldn't startup, even add "kld_list" won't help, I have to upgrade to 11.0 and the problem is gone.


----------



## argkh (Apr 6, 2017)

I have the same issue: first on 10.3, then after trying everything suggested above I upgraded to 11.0, and still have Xorg crashing when it starts. 
May be more suggestions, please?
I have integrated intel 
	
	



```
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x85341043 chip=0x041e8086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00                                                                                                                                                        

    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'                                                                                                                                                                                                            

    device     = '4th Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller'                                                                                                                                                          

    class      = display                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

    subclass   = VGA
```
modules are loaded 
	
	



```
$ kldstat                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

Id Refs Address            Size     Name                                                                                                                                                                                                        

 1   73 0xffffffff80200000 1fa8888  kernel                                                                                                                                                                                                      

 2    1 0xffffffff821aa000 9b748    linux.ko                                                                                                                                                                                                    

 3    4 0xffffffff82246000 de28     linux_common.ko                                                                                                                                                                                             

 4    2 0xffffffff82254000 7db28    vboxdrv.ko                                                                                                                                                                                                  

 5    1 0xffffffff822d2000 74a0     vboxnetflt.ko                                                                                                                                                                                               

 6    2 0xffffffff822da000 18b68    netgraph.ko
```
When I add a diver-intel.conf file as it is suggested here and in the manual it changes little: instead of the card-screen issue as shown below I have just 'no screens found' error.
Xorg.0.log:
	
	



```
X.Org X Server 1.18.4                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

Release Date: 2016-07-19                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

[    35.135] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0                                                                                                                                                                                                  

[    35.135] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p8 amd64                                                                                                                                                                              

[    35.135] Current Operating System: FreeBSD BSD-11 11.0-RELEASE-p8 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p8 #0: Wed Feb 22 06:12:04 UTC 2017     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64                                        

[    35.135] Build Date: 04 April 2017  08:24:10AM                                                                                                                                                                                              

[    35.135]                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

[    35.135] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0                                           
............................
[    35.358] (II) Loader magic: 0x813b70                                                                                                                                                                                                        

[    35.358] (II) Module ABI versions:                                                                                                                                                                                                          

[    35.358]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4                                                                                                                                                                                                     

[    35.358]    X.Org Video Driver: 20.0                                                                                                                                                                                                        

[    35.358]    X.Org XInput driver : 22.1                                                                                                                                                                                                      

[    35.358]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0                                                                                                                                                                                                    

[    35.358] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:041e:1043:8534 rev 6, Mem @ 0xf7800000/4194304, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536                                                                                        

[    35.358] (II) LoadModule: "glx"                                                                                                                                                                                               
[    35.812] scfb trace: probe start                                                                                                                                                                                                            

[    35.812] (II) scfb(1): using default device                                                                                                                                                                                                 

[    35.812] scfb trace: probe done                                                                                                                                                                                                             

[    35.812] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support                                                                                                                                                                

[    35.813] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.                                                                                                                                                                       

[    35.813] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"                                                                                                                                                                                                   

[    35.813] (EE)                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

Fatal server error:
```
Thanks for any help


----------



## Eric A. Borisch (Apr 6, 2017)

Try starting with the directions in UPDATING: https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/UPDATING?revision=434496&view=markup#l66

It does not appear that the suggested changes to rc.conf have been applied based on your loaded modules.
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/UPDATING?revision=434496&view=markup#l66


----------



## argkh (Apr 6, 2017)

Sorry, modules list was not posted correctly

```
Name                                      linux.ko                                  linux_common.ko                           vboxdrv.ko                                vboxnetflt.ko                             netgraph.ko                               fuse.ko                                   smbfs.ko                                 libmchain.ko                              libiconv.ko                              drm.ko                                   cuse4bsd.ko                              fdescfs.ko                               tmpfs.ko
 linprocfs.ko
i915kms.ko
 drm2.ko
 iicbus.ko
 iic.ko                                    ums.ko 
 linux64.ko
```


----------



## argkh (Apr 8, 2017)

Finally it works but with vesa only, via vesa_driver.conf file. Intel driver does'nt works in similar way.
The thread was very useful.


----------



## spanglefox (Apr 29, 2017)

DutchDaemon said:


> ```
> kld_list="i915kms"
> ```
> in /etc/rc.conf actually fixed it for me (I had more or less the same framebuffer error). Never had a use for it (that I'm aware of) until the latest X upgrade, but oh well.
> ...



I just have to especially say, "Thank you!" to @DutchDaemon. I have almost 20 machines that rely on old Intel integrated graphics. The latest update to the Intel driver had 'maimed' one or two machines. Using the

```
kld_list="i915kms"
```
and sometimes

```
kld_list="i915 i915kms"
```
depending on which machines I was using has solved the issue. REAL big headache gone away! So many thanks, once again.


----------



## roper (May 7, 2017)

I have similar or same issue on a Thinkpad T43. After seeing "no screens found" I rebuilt x11/xorg with `kld_list="i915kms"` in /etc/rc.conf and `kern.vty="sc"` in /boot/loader.conf. I also tried unselecting any extraneous drivers.

 There were references in /var/log/Xorg.0.log to  undefined symbols "fbPolySegment" in the intel driver module and "shadowUpdatePacked" in the modesetting module. I found [FONT=verdana]PR 218153 and a solution that worked for me was to create /usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/mymodule.conf

```
Section "Module"
Load "fb"
Load "vgahw"
EndSection
```
I can `startx` now and things seem to work. The "fbPolySegment" undefined symbol error no longer appears in the log. 

I'm still seeing the "shadowUpdatePacked" undefined symbol and the modesetting module unloads however.
[FONT=verdana]
	
	



```
[  6918.338] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[  6918.339] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
[  6918.339] (EE) Failed to load /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so: Undefined symbol "shadowUpdatePacked"
[  6918.339] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
[  6918.339] (II) Unloading modesetting
[  6918.339] (EE) Failed to load module "modesetting" (loader failed, 7)
```
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------

